# Child Benefit in Italy



## Sallysoapdish

Hello,
Has anyone figured out how to apply for Child Benefit in Italy?? It should be available in all EU countries shouldn't it?? If anyone has managed it - Can you tell me what it is in Italian I need to ask for and where to go?


----------



## smith11

hey! do you know results of a study shows that, replicates and extends a comparative study on the same topic undertaken by SPRU and published in 1993. It sought to collect details of the tax benefit package available to families with children. National informants were commissioned to complete a model families matrix providing details of how taxes, benefits and services impact on a range of families with a range of earnings levels. This data was used to compare the level and structure of the child benefit package and how it varies by earnings, family type, number and ages of children. The national informants also completed a questionnaire which enabled us to place the results in the context of the demographic and labour market context in each country.


----------



## jane glover

*Child benefit in Italy*

Hi Sallysoapdish

We still claim our child benefit in England.......like you said italy is an EU country as is England so it shouldn't make a difference. 
Jane


----------



## Jess Crews

Hi Sallysoapdish

How did you get on with the child benefit issue? I have just leared that I am expecting and wanted to start looking into it.

Thanks


----------



## Emmawareham

Sallysoapdish said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone figured out how to apply for Child Benefit in Italy?? It should be available in all EU countries shouldn't it?? If anyone has managed it - Can you tell me what it is in Italian I need to ask for and where to go?


Hi Sally
Did you figure out the Child Benefit in Italy?
I'm currently looking into seeing if I'm eligable to receive it.
Thanks 
Emma


----------



## Joppa

To receive UK Child Benefit, you have to be living in UK, in Crown Service in Italy (e.g. diplomats) or receiving certain UK social security benefits or retirement pension.
To get a benefit for a child from the Italian government, you have to qualify for something called 'assegno familiare', in which an eligible family get a top-up to their salary or wages towards childrearing costs. It's means-tested, not a universal benefit like CB.


----------



## jojo

jane glover said:


> Hi Sallysoapdish
> 
> We still claim our child benefit in England.......like you said italy is an EU country as is England so it shouldn't make a difference.
> Jane


You can only claim from the UK if a parent is working or receiving benefits from the UK. If this isnt the case, then they will make you pay it all back if they find out! It may not be fair but its how it is!


Jo xxx


----------



## ncompass

Sallysoapdish said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone figured out how to apply for Child Benefit in Italy?? It should be available in all EU countries shouldn't it?? If anyone has managed it - Can you tell me what it is in Italian I need to ask for and where to go?


From what I have understood... if you move to Italy and stop paying UK NICs all CB stops... in fact in most cases CB stops... However, I would like to know what happens if you Move to any EEA country and continue to work for your UK employer, You would still pay UK Taxes and NIC's. For example a person working over the Internet.

As far as I can tell CB would still be paid via the UK, as most EEA countries would not want to pay CB to someone who was not working in that country.

Anyone have ideas?


----------



## jojo

ncompass said:


> From what I have understood... if you move to Italy and stop paying UK NICs all CB stops... in fact in most cases CB stops... However, I would like to know what happens if you Move to any EEA country and continue to work for your UK employer, You would still pay UK Taxes and NIC's. For example a person working over the Internet.
> 
> As far as I can tell CB would still be paid via the UK, as most EEA countries would not want to pay CB to someone who was not working in that country.
> 
> Anyone have ideas?



If a parent is paying tax and NI in the UK then that parent can claim CB for their children regardless of where their children live from the UK. However, it has to be claimed by the parent paying in and not the parent living with the kids. The country that the children live in is not responsible for paying CB, alot of EU countries dont pay it anyway and of course they will only pay it if there is a parent paying into their system.

However, if you dont live in the UK for more that 183 days, you shouldnt be paying tax, NI there, but you should pay in the country that you do live and therefore you wouldnt be eligible for CB from the UK and if Italy doesnt do CB then you'll not get it from them either

Jo xxx


----------

